# New Kitten Advice!



## Kate FUrness (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice please on getting a new kitten. Sadly our cat recently died after 15 years and we have decided to get 2 new kittens. I'm not sure on whether to go for pedigree or not and wondered if someone could advise me on the pros and cons.

They would be coming to a good home - I work from home most of the time so they won't be on their own very much and I would ideally like cats who are mostly indoors. My daughter is 10 years old so it's a nice calm environment for them to be in. I know you shouldn't get a kitten until they are about 10 weeks old but I just don't know much about the benefits of buying a pedigree.

Thanks so much.
Kate


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Kate and welcome to PF
If you get a pedigree kitten you should get what you expect from the breed type - e.g Siamese are lively, vocal and inquisitive. Ragdolls are laid back etc - you will need to do a little research to see which breed would suit your lifestyle. Pedigree kittens do not leave their breeders until they are at least 13 weeks old and are vaccinated, some breeders will also neuter/spay before they leave too. There is also the expense to consider if you want to get 2 pedigree kittens - a minimum sort of cost of £300 each, a lot more depending on breed and the area you live in. You will need to research breeders carefully too so that you do not get caught out by a back yard breeder - if you do decide on a pedigree we can give you plenty of advice on what you need to look for.
Of course there are always rescue kittens needing homes - you just have to take pot luck on how they will turn out but that's part of the fun of cats. Some rescues neuter/spay before kittens leave, some vaccinate - others will give discount vouchers for these things, some it will have to be done at your own expense and you need to check with the rescue regarding their policy.
Good luck in finding the right kittens :Cat


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

We have always had moggies apart from one as they were all strays or rescues and they were all great cats. There will be plenty of kittens needing homes in rescue so I wouldn't even bother with breeders or pedigrees if it were me.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I tend to go to rescues for cats, you'll only get charged a donation fee for the cost of neutering and vaccinations.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have only had moggies so have no experience with pedigree cats. As well as the upfront expense of a pedigree you do have to consider the amount of research needed to find a good breeder of the breed you choose ( more research). You have to know about any inherited issues in that breed and check that the breeder has tested their lines. Most ped breeders will want their cats to be kept indoors or only have access to a cat proofed garden/run so that is another issue to consider.
If you do choose moggies, then try and find a rescue where mum and kittens are kept in foster homes and make sure the kittens have been well socialised ie born inside and given lots of human interaction in their first months of life.
If you tell us which area you are in there may be local rescues which members can recommend.


----------



## Kate FUrness (Dec 15, 2015)

thanks for all of your advice. I live in Wokingham, Berks.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Kate FUrness said:


> thanks for all of your advice. I live in Wokingham, Berks.


and are there any particular breeds of cats that you are interested in? or characteristics you would like in your new family members?


----------



## Kate FUrness (Dec 15, 2015)

I would ideally like cats that don't go outdoors too much although we have an enclosed garden so it wouldn't be a problem. Affectionate cats that love to sit with you is what I have been used to so that would be great. I have researched on breeds, I would prefer not to have a long haired cat if possible! I am happy to buy a pedigree or moggy but don't want to spend an absolute fortune as I know some are very expensive.


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

After my Burmese passed away I was in two minds what to do. Whether to get another Burmese (love that breed) or rescue moggies. Whether to get adults or kittens.

As another poster said with Pedigree cats you pretty much know what you are going to get although obviously that's not 100% guaranteed. I would strongly advise you to get your pedigree from a reputable breeder. I don't live that far away from you and you are looking at £500 plus in our area.

With a pedigree many breeders are happy for their kittens to be housed as indoor only in fact some insist on it.

With some rescues CPL for example they mostly insist that their cats are outdoors only. We got two 12 week old kittens from CPL (brothers) that were vaccinated and microchipped and cost £50 each. They were not old enough to be neutered so we will pay for this when the time comes.

There is also Battersea Cat and Dogs home which is in Old Windsor which are very good.

Also keep in mind as we are approaching Christmas if you are looking for one now many rescues will not let you adopt until after Christmas.


----------



## Kate FUrness (Dec 15, 2015)

I did think it wasn't the best time of year to be looking for kittens! We may wait until after Christmas but I much prefer working from home with a cat to keep me company! Thanks for your advice, much appreciated.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Whilst you can never be sure how any kitten will develop as it grows up, a pedigree from a good breeder will have had the 13 weeks socialisation recommended by the GCCF (governing body.) Although there are health problems in any breed, it is sometimes possible to test for any expected conditions or ask the breeder about their lines whereas with a non-pedigree you will probably have to take a chance. There will be at least as many possible defects in a rescue kitten. It may be that the mother was not in best condition before they gave birth and this can have a impact on the future health of her offspring. Some conditions are more prevalent in the DSH population than in pedigrees but many people think the risk is outweighed by the need to find homes for the many cats and kittens languishing in rescues.

With a pedigree you will be able to meet the mother at least and sometimes even the father as well. If the breeder does not own the sire they will have met him and will be able to tell you about him. That is the best way to gauge the future temperament of the kittens. If you take a kitten from a rescue you may meet the mother but probably the sire will be completely unknown. You may also be under pressure to take the kittens much younger than 13 weeks. (That has its risks but also some benefits if you are experienced in raising kittens.)


----------



## Burmesemum (Mar 7, 2015)

@QOTN - interesting. I know when I was looking for my rescue kittens I was offered a kitten by Battersea Cats and Dogs home who was 8 weeks old. We wanted a male kitten but they contacted us because we had asked for an affectionate kitten and she was extremely so apparently. What put me off though was that she was going to be spayed that week.

It seemed extremely young to me and as I wanted a healthy kitten I did worry about the health implications of this plus the poor little thing had been passed from pillar to post and someone took if off a man in a betting shop who took it to Battersea thank goodness.

I really did work hard to find a kitten that was healthy but I think in a rescue situation you just have to take your chances. I know our kittens were with their mother until 11 weeks. Not perfect but at least they had a reasonable amount of time with her.

Oh and they are extremely affectionate and sociable. Just lovely we are very lucky that way.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kate FUrness said:


> I would ideally like cats that don't go outdoors too much although we have an enclosed garden so it wouldn't be a problem. Affectionate cats that love to sit with you is what I have been used to so that would be great. I have researched on breeds, I would prefer not to have a long haired cat if possible! I am happy to buy a pedigree or moggy but don't want to spend an absolute fortune as I know some are very expensive.


Cat proofing your garden with a fence that faces inwards at the top is a good idea if you want to prevent your cat from going out of the garden.


----------

